# Has anyone done Tobi Britton's Makeup Bootcamp?



## doll.face (Sep 28, 2008)

Here in NYC. Just wondering. Please let me know if you have and what you thought. Thanks!


----------



## hollywoodfaces (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont know if its too late for you to see this response, but for anyone else reading this pay attention. I love Tobi dont get me wrong, but her makeup bootcamp was a waste of the 1,275.00 that me and my sister both paid he!!!!. She will not give you NOOOOOO tools(no makeup kit is included), the only thing she kept going over was a damn smokey eye and glam eye. She was unprofessional and also a little phoney . I didnt feel that i got my monies worth. Look around and research another program....shes repicable only because of her relations with M.A.C / the only thing I gained from her bootcamp was getting my mac pro discount card!!!!! She told us that we would do a TFP shoot, we ended up paying for that too...the photographer and to recieve our pics on disk after shelling out 1,300!!!!! already.  Now im not being cocky but on the photoshoot day me and my sis did two makeup looks...that MYSTERLY never ended up on our disk...how shady is that!!! Dont trust her. Buy her products (maybe) . I will say this shes GREAT at custom blending foundations...but other than that i hope you didnt waiste a dime attending her course! I am disgusted
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 by the thought that i wasted over a grand on that course, when really you can save yourself some money....get a job at a makeup counter to gain experience and knowledge, buy you a makeup kit and start doing TFP!!!! thats the best route ive seen so far


----------



## Tobi Britton (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Hollywood, Tobi here!
  	I am so sorry you didn't have a great experience in my class.  I remember you and your sister.  You were in the same class as Alice- the girl with the bright red hair and great personality who is now represented by Jed Root.  The photo shoot you were referring to was a first, and everyone chipped in for the photographer- it wasn't something I made money on.  Thank you for the compliment on my foundation though!  Anyway, I absolutely emphasize learning a smokey eye and a glam (Marilyn) as any makeup artist will agree art the two eyes that almost all eye makeup looks are born from.  If you got the job at mac which I hope you did, I am sure you called upon those eye looks that I drummed into everybodys head and will continue to do!  When I start up my classes again, you can take any of them for no charge if you wish, and can repeat Bootcamp as well (If you don't mind doing more smokey eyes!  For those of you out there who have read this post, please remember that everybody has a valid opinion and this student didn't like my teaching which makes me sad.  Having said that, I am very proud of the many students who have loved my classes and continue to prosper in the makeup world!  One of my past student just took my daughter to Mexico for a Joe Fresh shoot.  I will leave you with this email I got about a week ago on Facebook from a former student of mine who lives in Seattle.  She took my Bootcamp class, and the no makeup look she is referring to was taught on day one.

Hey Tobi - been meaning to write to you since last month (I'm not ordering...my foundation stash is fine!)

	It's just a note of thanks for teaching me so well years ago. I just wrapped a feature where I was lucky enough to work on Ellen Page, Alison Janney, and Rosemarie DeWitt. It had to be totally corrective, no-makeup looks for all three of them. Some of the looks varied by degrees but everything was so secondary to the performance...with a director known for never using makeup (and now can't get away with that.)

	At some point Rose said to me, "you know, you do the hardest thing really, really well." I thought - shit, I better thank Tobi. Not only have I found the right role for myself as a thinking artist...but you armed me with a ton of knowledge in that short week...that I draw on every day I work.

	Anyway - I hope you still teach if you want to...because you are great at it. If you don't, please know the profound effect you've had on me. I think I'm in my 3rd year of supporting my family doing this...without a second job finally...and our occasional chats have helped me clarify my priorities and my direction.

	Peace, lady...you're the best.

  	If anyone would like to talk to this woman, just email me and I will get you in touch with her.
  	Hollywood- I truly do wish you the best- and that is sincere.
  	All the best,
  	Tobi

  	Feel free to see another side of me on my blogs!
  	http://sparklemining.blogspot.com
  	http://pinkpixieforest.blogspot.com
  	http://thepinkfairycottage.blogspot.com


----------

